# Different Seasons



## davidcl0nel (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi,

A typical theme in photography is, to visit the same place over and over again in different seasons.
I did this last year and want to share 2 edits of the same set of pictures.
I hope you like it - and feel free, to post your similar image composings.




Seasons by davidcl0nel, on Flickr





Seasons 2 by davidcl0nel, on Flickr

Bye,
David.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi David. 
Very nice series, I really like the idea to show all four seasons on the one image, very descriptive. How did you mark the position for the shot so that you could accurately return it the same spot? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2015)

Summer and winter. Sorry, no spring nor autumn.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Graham, I didn't mark the spot - its a public park, so it wouldn't be there later anyway.
I have the old pictures stored on my smartphone and checked the scene again. Tree left in the background, big bushy tree on the right, lower right corner a little bit of the walkway, and so on.
I even did it with different lenses. The spring picture was done with my new 35 IS (i really like), the other with 24-105L on 24mm, so I have to choose a different place with 35mm anyway. Thats why there is a branch in the upper side even bigger than on the others - I have to walk some meters away and stand more under an other tree.


@dpc: Nice.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 4, 2015)

davidcl0nel said:



> Hi,
> 
> A typical theme in photography is, to visit the same place over and over again in different seasons.
> I did this last year and want to share 2 edits of the same set of pictures.
> ...



Kudos for an interesting concept, David!
I have a few ideas in my head for something similar, but none has so far been followed through. I might have to change that.

Sincerely,
/The Procrastinat... Nah, I'll finish that later


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry, only three seasons. Not the same perspective, but at least the same location.


----------

